# Pics of SUMO!!!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

k...I am trusting you to look at these one...at...a...time:

Who is this?








Nope...not Snarf...Sumo.

And this is Sumo checking out an xbox game:








Note the relative size of his...'bottom'...

Snarf checking out the same game:








Note the size of HIS cute little...'bottom'...

And...THE Sumo Shot:








I can't say he's 'the sweetest' cuz that wouldn't suit a sumo wrestler...but he IS frickin' cute!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!! You should come up with a sumo wrestler name he uses in the "ring". Like the Cutest Crusher or The Prickly Puncher...or Ponder or....I don't know


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock: I have been gone from this forum for quite some time and the time i do return you finally have another hedgie !!!! Congrats Cindy !! HE IS SO DARN CUTE!!!!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

SUMO! Oh goodness, he's a big boy - good thing Snarf is tough!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  Love the name so fitting! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Congrats!  Love the name so fitting! :lol:


If I had any doubts, the last pic convinced me!! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AWWWW so cute! Sumo is such a clever and fitting name! Congrats!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

So cute! Will he get his own blog too?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE the name. It's perfect. He's such a cute big guy! I can't wait for you to get to know him - & tell us all about it. 

Yay!! Sumo's home!!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

He's so big! Sumo is a hilariously cute name. Shiso would've sound too delicate for this hog


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumo and Jamie are snoring in bed. In Snarf's bed, previously known as our Serta. :roll: 

We haven't quite worked out who will be spending their time where, yet. :? 

Snarf retired early to his home after a long cuddle with me and didn't hunt for crickets...odd...but not unheard of. 

We shall see what their 'day' brings!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I know a Sumo may not like to be called gorgeous but he so is! Those pictures were great and I was on my best behavior and looked at them one at a time lol I can't wait to hear more about him


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Sumo!!!!!    

So happy for you and brilliant name choice!!!!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Sumo is such a cutie!!  And so is Snarf!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Sumo is so cute. 

I want to hug him... but I'm not sure if I could pick him up with that chunky butt! :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome home to Sumo!

I'd like to say he's cute--er HANDSOME!

MissC and Jamie, best wishes to you too. 

He certainly is a big guy.  

I am looking forward to your updates and how you take care of 2. (in case I get another one!)

Take care!

Donna


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i think what MissC _*meant*_ to say was SumoBob!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

haaaaaaaa!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

AWWWWWW! Sumo is just too freakin cute for words! Can't wait to hear more about all his adventures!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: SUMOBOB!!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love Sumobob, he is so cute! And by cute, I mean tough and manly :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

lol! he is a super cutie! aww welcome home big guy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sumo is such a cutie!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratz MissC on your new hedgie. And Congratz to Snarf on becoming a big....or...um little brother. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The only thing that surprised me about this thread was how long it took that Rivoli chick to mention SumoBob. And the fact that PJ hasn't drawn one of those sumo groin clothy things on Sumo's pic. :roll: 

Sumo is resting 'comfortably' UNDER his wheel :? ...which, BTW, he used like crazy in the wee hours! YAY!!! Smart dude: there is no way I can get him out of there without a major reno. :roll: He ate a bit...not a lot...most of it ended up as slime from his anointing...but he drank a ton (I woke up when I heard him drinking!) and he seems a bit more settled this morning. I will try to get him up for a weight later this afternoon.

Snarf is sleeping peacefully on the bed in the same room as Sumo...besides his nose working over-time, he seems like himself. He sniffs the air like crazy, then peers at me closely and seems surprised to see that it's me sitting there holding him. I think he would do that all day if I let him: sniff-sniff-stare-raise eyebrows...sniff-sniff-stare- raise eyebrows... :lol: 

It's a happy house.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

A happy house is a wonderful thing! Congratulations again.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I just haven't been home yet - but you know me so well...I had already started to look up pictures of Sumo wrestlers.  

So good to hear he's settling in.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

MissC said:


> The only thing that surprised me about this thread was how long it took that Rivoli chick to mention SumoBob. And the fact that PJ hasn't drawn one of those sumo groin clothy things on Sumo's pic. :roll:


Bahahahaha....I was waiting for a PJ pic too! :lol:


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

He is so adorable! Glad everything is going well


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome Sumo!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that surprised me about this thread was how long it took that Rivoli chick to mention SumoBob. And the fact that PJ hasn't drawn one of those sumo groin clothy things on Sumo's pic. :roll:
> ...


Well, I played with it for a while. I wanted to add the hair bun thing - but it just kept looking like a hat. :roll:

SUMO!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

THAT's what I've been waiting for!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:shock: 
I managed to weigh him...he is too big for our regular scale :shock: One of his feet was always hanging off the edge so I had to put him in a bowl...530grams! That's over a pound!!!Yowza!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

MissC said:


> THAT's what I've been waiting for!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> :shock:
> I managed to weigh him...he is too big for our regular scale :shock: One of his feet was always hanging off the edge so I had to put him in a bowl...530grams! That's over a pound!!!Yowza!


 :lol: Sumo is a big boy!


----------

